# Barry's Penis Enlargement Thread



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

*Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide*

A lot of people on .co and looksmax have asked me about how I got my penis enlargement gains and how they can stop worrying about their small penis and start carrying around a big dick.
I started Penis enlargement sometime in 2018. I want to say it was the summer but I don’t remember. I started PE because honestly I was sick of being anxious about my dick size. Penis size is largely a mental thing. If you have a small dick and you watch too much porn you won’t believe me anyway. Most porn dicks are between 6-8 inches. Actual averages for men are between 4.5-6 inches. If you’re Asian, that’s smaller. Blacks are slightly larger on average than whites, but it’s about quarter of an inch or so. BBC meme is mostly shit. I don’t know the exact figures, because I don’t care. I’m white and I only care about ascending myself.
I’ve tried writing this shit about fifteen times, and it always turns out like a book. So this is my guide to PE as short as I can get it. If you want advice or whatever then ask questions afterwards and I’ll try and answer them.
I went from just under 5.5 inches to 7.4 inches in length. That’s BPEL (Bone pressed erect length) – measure your dick with a ruler along the top and push it against your pubic bone. BPEL is how averages are measured in studies, so it’s how you stack up in real life. 
Non bone pressed erect length is just where you don’t press the ruler in. If you want to increase this vs. your BPEL, just lose weight. You might gain like 0.5-1 inch if you’re fat. More if you’re obese. I’m not so again, never worried about it.
I’ve gone from 4.8 inches in girth to about 5.2 in permanent girth, and realistically about 5.5 most of the time. I’ll tell you about this in the girth section.


*Most of the DickMaxxing Advice Is Wrong *

This thread is what worked for me. 

Most of the stuff on PE forums is bullshit not because it doesn’t work but because different dudes respond to different stuff. Some guys gain loads from one exercise and some gain nothing. Others get girth and others get length.
Generally, it’s easier and FOOLPROOF to get length. Length is just a case of stretching your dick and having it heal in the extended state WITHOUT FUCKING UP.

FUCKING UP YOUR DICK is real and you don’t want to do that.
With length, it tends to be that you hang a shitload of weight and you tear something. Hasn’t happened to me, but have seen it happen when dudes start hanging 50lb weights from their dick. 

It’s quite rare because you have to be retarded to do this. 

It’s much easier to fuck up your dick with girth exercises. You gain girth by engorging your dick with more blood and pressure in the tissue – like blowing a balloon up. This makes it easy to overdo it because with length you’re adding pressure one way (the stretch) where with girth, you’re expanding in all directions .
Most guys fuck up their dick with girth by clamping (shutting off blood flow by literally putting a clamp on their dick to keep blood in) or jelqing and pumping with full erections. (Erections where you’re at 100% already and then you pump up mean you’re going to hurt yourself.)
And literally fucking up your dick can give you permanent erectile dysfunction. Don’t do it. 
If you read about a dick exercise, it should give you immediate benefit and make your dick feel good and work better.
My erection quality is fucking absurd after doing exercises. I could fucking beat someone to death with how hard my dick gets.
If you start getting ED and your erections aren’t as hard, you need to fucking chill out. 
Alright. Let’s get to it. 

*Kegels*

Kegels are where you squeeze your pelvic floor or relax your pelvic floor (reverse kegels) to get blood in and out of your dick. 
When you’re pissing, stopping the flow is holding the kegel muscle, pissing faster is relaxing the floor. 
You want to do both of these all the time. Alternate between doing high reps quickly and holding and releasing. 
When you jelq and do girth exercises you need to do these. More blood in before exercise, relax at end of each rep. 

*Length*

Length is easy.
Stretch in a way that you can feel the pull. There’s an old PE theory called loss-of-tug and apparently it’s disproved but I think that’s shit. Essentially, pull your dick outwards and kegel to tug it back. Try pulling your dick straight out, upwards, left, right, downwards, between your ass cheeks etc. In some places you’ll feel your dick “tug back” into your body.
This is the angle you need to do most of your exercises.
For me, it was between my cheeks. 
Gaining length is about two things: stretching your dick to a bigger size. Then time under tension for it to heal in the extended state.
So you do a stretching routine and then you hold it there for the rest of the day.
I do the stretching in the morning and then in the evening. I use the following stretches:
Hanging between cheeks (as light weight as needed to hit maximum flaccid length)
Bundled stretches
A-stretches

Bundled stretches are where you grab your dick with a reverse o-grip (so your thumb is pointed towards body) you then twist your dick around and turn your wrist so thumb is pointed away from you with ick in hand. This is pretty extreme but it pulls your inner dick out and stretches your outer dick.

A-stretches are when you stretch your dick over your other wrist. So pull your dick outward, get your other wrist under your dick and then pull penis around your other hand. This is how you get rid of or enhance curve of dick too (you go against curve.)

And I do vacuum hanging where you get a vacuum sleeve (just go on ebay) and a weight and you hang it. 

I do the bundled stretches and a stretches until my dick is longer than it’s been. ( normally my flaccid is about 5.5 inches by about 4.5 inches now. I want it to be 6x5 flaccid because that’s bigger soft than most men are hard.) so I stretch from say 13cm to 16cm, and when I’ve got there, I’ll hang.

Then I move on to girth. (I’ll talk about routine at the end.)

*Girth*

For girth most people recommend jelqs. I only use these as warm up because they did nothing for me. 

Hanging will give you base girth gains on its own, but not much.

Most girth exercises are accidents waiting to happen. I use two:

Bathmate
Slow squash jelqs

The bathmate I use a vacuum sleeve otherwise it hurts my balls like fuck. This means bathmate is also a length exercise.

With bathmate, the more the better basically if you do it right. It’s easy to use. Fill it with water in the shower or bath and then stick it on your dick and pump until it’s stuck on your body. Use a sleeve or it will hurt. Make sure you take it off if the pressure gets too much. 

With bathmate, the first times you try it you’ll get loads of lactic fluid buildup and it’ll make your dick look like a doughnut. This is temporary. It’s not beneficial either. So I recommend making each “rep” of bathmate until you start to get the doughnut effect.

Then exercise it out with slow squash jelqs. Do this as many times as you can as long as your dick isn’t sore and you don’t get blood spots. You can get blisters doing this – don’t because it means you have to rest for weeks until they heal. Better to do less and not fuck up your dick. 

But you basically want the point where you get maximum engorgement with little doughnut build up. 

When you start bathmate, results will go down VERY quickly and you’ll be back to regular size within an hour or two. As you get it right and get into the routine, you keep the engorged state more. I’m 5’2 girth now IF I stop PE for like a week, but most of the time I’m 5.5 because the engorgement stays day-to-day between sessions. 

Also, Bathmate will make your flaccid dick a huge amount bigger. Like almost the size of your erection. If you’re worried about people seeing your tiny dick or you want to run bulge game, do bathmate.

Alright, slow squash jelqs are how I get maximum engorgement and minimum doughnut.

Grab the base of your dick with one hand after kegeling. Be semi-erect. Then your dick should feel engorged as you squeeze it. Move it up slightly and it’ll expand the rest of your dick. Take your other hand and gently squeeze the head. Your shaft will get fatter. Hold this for thirty seconds, or manipulate it if you want certain parts of your dick to be more engorged. Relax after thirty seconds. Do as many until your dick is tired. 

If you do this between bathmate “reps” you’ll get rid of the doughnut.

*Routine*

Nobody on PE forums gets the importance of the two stages – make bigger, keep bigger. And so nobody realises the routine is the important thing.

And your routine is going to be based on you because some of you live with parents and roommates and some live alone and workin offices or whatever.
I lived with roommates when I started this, so had to be careful.

Here’s my routine with all the elements.

1. Get up and in morning do bundled stretches and A stretches to get my dick long.
2. Then hang if I have time for 20 minutes or so to really get dick long
3. Put on sleeve and bathmate for 5-10 minutes in shower
4. If alone, then SSJ and another bathmate session
5. After bathmate, leave dick to relax a bit while I get dressed
6. Get a light weight vacuum sleeve and weight (1lb) and keep it on all day
7. During day, take sleeve off to piss and do some light A-stretches if dick doesn’t feel fatigued
8. Evening: A stretches before bed 

Sometimes I do more PE in evenings if I’m just sat watching TV alone. I have no roommates, but I don’t do this very often. Prefer to rest mostly.

Sometimes masturbate and watch porn, but that’s less fun when you PE because you compare your dick to pornstars. Most of the time I’m nofap anyway because my dick gets enough attention and I don’t want it to get sore.
If you’re going to masturbate, don’t do it before you PE because your dick will not want to expand. Do it at night assuming you rest your dick and by morning you can start again.

I tried wearing a vac sleeve and weight at night but I woke up and my dick was cold, so I’m too high inhib to try that again. Better to rest it.
That’s basically it. Can’t believe how long this is probably the longest thing I ever wrote lol. JFL I should write a book about penis enlargement


----------



## needsolution (Nov 3, 2019)

no dick size for your face


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

needsolution said:


> no dick size for your face



gtfo of my thread and go back to .co with this stupid shit


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 3, 2019)

here is a video tutorial


Spoiler: NSFW NSFW NSFW








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

obesecel said:


> here is a video tutorial
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW NSFW NSFW
> ...






no.
that dude will fuck his dick up.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> *Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide*
> 
> A lot of people on .co and looksmax have asked me about how I got my penis enlargement gains and how they can stop worrying about their small penis and start carrying around a big dick.
> I started Penis enlargement sometime in 2018. I want to say it was the summer but I don’t remember. I started PE because honestly I was sick of being anxious about my dick size. Penis size is largely a mental thing. If you have a small dick and you watch too much porn you won’t believe me anyway. Most porn dicks are between 6-8 inches. Actual averages for men are between 4.5-6 inches. If you’re Asian, that’s smaller. Blacks are slightly larger on average than whites, but it’s about quarter of an inch or so. BBC meme is mostly shit. I don’t know the exact figures, because I don’t care. I’m white and I only care about ascending myself.
> ...


@Lorsss sticky pls


----------



## needsolution (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> gtfo of my thread and go back to .co with this stupid shit


dicklet cope


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

Thing is, you can't really stretch your dick, how the fuck do you do it.


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Thing is, you can't really stretch your dick, how the fuck do you do it.



what?

you pull on it bro.


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> what?
> 
> you pull on it bro.


It's hard to squeeze and pull when the base of my dick is the same size as my head, I guess I need to retract my foreskin and then pull on my head but even then my hand just slides of. 

I literally just want 0.2 more length jfl.


----------



## Arvenas (Nov 3, 2019)

Hope to continue living. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

FromEE said:


> It's hard to squeeze and pull when the base of my dick is the same size as my head, I guess I need to retract my foreskin and then pull on my head but even then my hand just slides of.
> 
> I literally just want 0.2 more length jfl.



what size are you?

Are you saying head is same size as dick because of length or because girth?

you could try bathmate first for a couple of minutes if you need to expand to stretch


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> what size are you?
> 
> Are you saying head is same size as dick because of length or because girth?
> 
> you could try bathmate first for a couple of minutes if you need to expand to stretch


6.2 (length)x6.3-6.4(girth). I'm saying it's because of girth. I guess I will give a bathmate a go even tho I fear it.


----------



## je3oe (Nov 3, 2019)

will progress go away if you stop the excercises after u have the size that you wanted


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

FromEE said:


> 6.2 (length)x6.3-6.4(girth). I'm saying it's because of girth. I guess I will give a bathmate a go even tho I fear it.



I get it. you don't need bathmate and you'd have to get large size with 6.3 girth.

I'm circumsized so don't have this, but you could grip further down and reverse grip to stop sliding maybe


je3oe said:


> will progress go away if you stop the excercises after u have the size that you wanted



generally accepted that over time it will so you do a maintenance routine. 

but i've found it won't go all the way back. so i took a couple of weeks off and my size went down to like 6.5 x 5. don't know if it would keep shrinking but thats still above my original size by a lot.


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> I get it. you don't need bathmate and you'd have to get large size with 6.3 girth.
> 
> I'm circumsized so don't have this, but you could grip further down and reverse grip to stop sliding maybe


True, I never thought about reverse gripping. Will I keep my gains btw for length or do I actively have to do this shit until my deathbed? I literally just want 0.2-0.3 added on, I don't want anything above 6.5-6.6.


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 3, 2019)

All in a flaccid state, half erect ? fully erect ?


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

FromEE said:


> True, I never thought about reverse gripping. Will I keep my gains btw for length or do I actively have to do this shit until my deathbed? I literally just want 0.2-0.3 added on, I don't want anything above 6.5-6.6.



length is easier to keep gains and 0.25 inch isn't hard to get. you should be fine if you can get mechanics of stretching...

so no, probably give it 6 months or so those gains will be permanent. rule of thumb is go for more length and you'll keep some. so if you get .05 then probably 0.2 will be permanent. everyones different.


ldar = cope said:


> All in a flaccid state, half erect ? fully erect ?



stretching is all flaccid. 
girth work is semi erect to just over. say 60%. should have added this.
if you do 100% erect exercises you're a lot more likely to fuck your dick up.


----------



## DOggo (Nov 3, 2019)

Just have a big dick. I don't see a point to all these nonsensical exercises.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> length is easier to keep gains and 0.25 inch isn't hard to get. you should be fine if you can get mechanics of stretching...
> 
> so no, probably give it 6 months or so those gains will be permanent. rule of thumb is go for more length and you'll keep some. so if you get .05 then probably 0.2 will be permanent. everyones different.
> 
> ...


what about penis extenders whats your opinion?


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> length is easier to keep gains and 0.25 inch isn't hard to get. you should be fine if you can get mechanics of stretching...
> 
> so no, probably give it 6 months or so those gains will be permanent. rule of thumb is go for more length and you'll keep some. so if you get .05 then probably 0.2 will be permanent. everyones different.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the plan, go for more so if I do retract it goes to my ideal length. I just want to make sure I don't damage my dick in anyway at all.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'll come back and read it once you are no longer greycel.


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 3, 2019)

@CopeAndRope do you have a facemask for Penis, need it asap


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 3, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> @CopeAndRope do you have a facemask for Penis, need it asap


Actually yes lol. This is the best version in my opinion.


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> hanging 50lb weights from their dick


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 3, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Actually yes lol. This is the best version in my opinion.
> View attachment 154659
> View attachment 154660


Bigger steps = Bigger Penis ?


----------



## spark (Nov 3, 2019)

What do you think of phallosan forte?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> *Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide*
> 
> . More if you’re obese.


were not lookism, most of us are actually looksmaxxing and not just ldaring.

Other than that, good summary, no rocket science, high iq and effort.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 3, 2019)

doesnt actually work stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks Barry


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 3, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> Bigger steps = Bigger Penis ?


If you jump = instant BBC


----------



## stopsign (Nov 3, 2019)

>6. Get a light weight vacuum sleeve and weight (1lb) and keep it on all day

Could you explain this one? I know it’s an ADS. But how do you keep this on all day while walking around?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

needsolution said:


> dicklet cope


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 3, 2019)

what are your opinion on extenders? like, using an extender for a long period of time. there's even a study in pubmed about extenders proving it works.

And would you mind explain me how can i relax the kegel muscle lol. I can squeeze it but i can't see how i can relax it.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 3, 2019)

Are there any good YT vids you would recommend to see some of these exercises performed


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Nov 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> *Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide*
> 
> A lot of people on .co and looksmax have asked me about how I got my penis enlargement gains and how they can stop worrying about their small penis and start carrying around a big dick.
> I started Penis enlargement sometime in 2018. I want to say it was the summer but I don’t remember. I started PE because honestly I was sick of being anxious about my dick size. Penis size is largely a mental thing. If you have a small dick and you watch too much porn you won’t believe me anyway. Most porn dicks are between 6-8 inches. Actual averages for men are between 4.5-6 inches. If you’re Asian, that’s smaller. Blacks are slightly larger on average than whites, but it’s about quarter of an inch or so. BBC meme is mostly shit. I don’t know the exact figures, because I don’t care. I’m white and I only care about ascending myself.
> ...


Dn rd.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 3, 2019)

What vacuum sleeve as ADS can you recommend? Because those shit that suck your head in with vacuum you definitely can't wear for more than a few hours max. You have to piss and its a hassle to put on + they hurt after a while. So what "vacuum sleeve" can be worn all day??


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 3, 2019)

FromEE said:


> True, I never thought about reverse gripping. Will I keep my gains btw for length or do I actively have to do this shit until my deathbed? I literally just want 0.2-0.3 added on, I don't want anything above 6.5-6.6.


why would you only want 0.2/0.3 inches? Not even joking anything sub 7.5 will fit 98% of girls and will be somewhat below ideal for most


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> why would you only want 0.2/0.3 inches? Not even joking anything sub 7.5 will fit 98% of girls and will be somewhat below ideal for most


It's more for myself, I want my dick to look just that small tad more aesthetic, I know that minimal increase will make it look even better than it is now. Also I'll pretty much be 6.5x6.5 then and that shits cool.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 3, 2019)

No thanks I’m gonna go with Jerry’s penis enlargement method instead


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 3, 2019)

What is your opinion on the newbie routine from thunder's place?


----------



## Barry (Nov 4, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> what about penis extenders whats your opinion?



Penis extenders work. Make sure you get one that has a vaccuum sleeve, and not one that has a noose-style for your head. Those cut off blood flow. Also, you don't want one that's based on the metal bars along the shaft. There's no way you're going to hide that under clothes lol. The vac sleeve hugs your dick equally and no pressure.

Use ADS for after your routine for as long as possible. You won't get results with just ADS most of the time. Stretch it out past maximum and then heal with extender. I use a light weight instead of the cup that attaches to a leg strap (more discrete) but it does same job.


spark said:


> What do you think of phallosan forte?



Phallosan is good, but you can get vacuum sleeves and cups/weights from ebay that do the same job. You don't need the metal bars etc. they just make it impossible to hide.

My set up - will show later - is discrete and you can wear it under clothes. Does same job as a phallosan. Helps you heal extended. But phallosan looks ok.


Vitruvian said:


> doesnt actually work stop coping



It works.


stopsign said:


> >6. Get a light weight vacuum sleeve and weight (1lb) and keep it on all day
> 
> Could you explain this one? I know it’s an ADS. But how do you keep this on all day while walking around?



Sure. Same principle as you would with a vacuum sleeve and cap and the leg strap - but that's obvious as fuck. So instead, I use a vacuum sleeve with a small weighted cap like you see in this pic:






Got it from a site in America called Xleeve. They sell vacuum sleeves but you can get those cheap off ebay or aliexpress.

The metal caps are 9oz and 1lb.

You put it on and wear boxers that hug your dick against leg, and it just looks like you have a large flaccid dick.

It's comfortable enough to wear all day.


matlockmatt said:


> what are your opinion on extenders? like, using an extender for a long period of time. there's even a study in pubmed about extenders proving it works.
> 
> And would you mind explain me how can i relax the kegel muscle lol. I can squeeze it but i can't see how i can relax it.



You need to use an extender to heal in an extended state after stretching. The more hours in extended state, the better.

And reverse kegels relax the muscle. Next time you're taking a piss, try and piss harder and faster. you'll feel pelvic floor lower and your dick "pushing" the urine out. This is the way you relax the muscle when not pissing.


Amnesia said:


> Are there any good YT vids you would recommend to see some of these exercises performed



No man because Youtube isn't about guys stretching their dicks. I'll have a look later and see if I can find vids. If you go on Mattersofsize.com they'll have them if you search comments out.


OCDMaxxing said:


> What vacuum sleeve as ADS can you recommend? Because those shit that suck your head in with vacuum you definitely can't wear for more than a few hours max. You have to piss and its a hassle to put on + they hurt after a while. So what "vacuum sleeve" can be worn all day??



Mate I'm just wearing some $5 ones from ebay lol.






Once you get used to it it'll stay on all day and it takes like 30 seconds to roll on. 

It's a bit of a hassle but do I wanted a big dick and not a small one.


matlockmatt said:


> What is your opinion on the newbie routine from thunder's place?



It works but not very good.

Too much work - it wants you to do like 20 minutes of stretching. You can do 5 minutes of stretching doing only the angles that work and then once you're stretched out, go in the extender/ADS/hanging and keep it there.

It wants you to do like 30 minute jelqs - you can do 5 minutes Bathmate, 2 minutes sloq squash jelqs and another 5 minutes in Bathmate and you'll get better resutls.

But mostly, it's weak because you want to make your penis heal bigger. If you do an hour of the newbie routine but then nothing afterwards, your penis will mostly go back to its normal size and heal in that state. This is why its weak and most people on thunder's end up doing stupid shit like hanging 50lb weights and clamping which fucks up your dick.

So it will work and work slowly with little results. My method is superior which is why I gained more than most dudes on Thunder's do after years of jelqing


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 4, 2019)

needsolution said:


> no dick size for your face


might as well just have "face" plastered throughout the entire forum with this shitty defeatist mentality


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 4, 2019)

Barry said:


> Mate I'm just wearing some $5 ones from ebay lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link to one so I can purchase?

It is no like vacuum sleeve or anything, just like cock socket, right?


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 4, 2019)

what df did I just read ?

I don't see you mentionning warm ups and cool down, and this is an extremely heavy workout

any beginner dont do this, or youll fuck your dick up


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 4, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> what df did I just read ?
> 
> I don't see you mentionning warm ups and cool down, and this is an extremely heavy workout
> 
> any beginner dont do this, or youll fuck your dick up


Dude is smart, trying to weed out competition lmao


----------



## Barry (Nov 4, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> what df did I just read ?
> 
> I don't see you mentionning warm ups and cool down, and this is an extremely heavy workout
> 
> any beginner dont do this, or youll fuck your dick up



It's not really heavy though? The actual "routine" is about 5-10 minutes stretching and 10 mins bathmate + slow squash jelqs are the only "heavy" exercise. 

The growth mostly comes from the light stretching via lightweight hanging through the day.

I don't and haven't ever "warmed up" like they say on most PE forums. My dick is better than ever in terms of size and EQ.

My only warming up is easing into the stretches. I don't just fucking tug as hard on my cold dick as possible.


OCDMaxxing said:


> Can you link to one so I can purchase?
> 
> It is no like vacuum sleeve or anything, just like cock socket, right?











Male Penis Extender Stretcher Max Vacuum Enhancer Enlarger Silicone Sleeve vcf | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Male Penis Extender Stretcher Max Vacuum Enhancer Enlarger Silicone Sleeve vcf at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





It's just one of these. Plenty of sellers on Ebay. (I get the large as I'm over 10cm flaccid.)


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 4, 2019)

Not a single word, Barry


----------



## Heirio (Nov 5, 2019)

fuckkk i always want to try this shit but it just seems so complicated. im not trying to hide contraptions from my family jfl. are there many exercises i could do with just my hands?


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 5, 2019)

I got a question about LOT Barry,

You've wrote that "In some places you’ll feel your dick “tug back” into your body. This is the angle you need to do most of your exercises." Shouldn't this be visa versa? For example I have a high lot at about 10:00 and afaik this means that I'm an easy gainer and I would benefit more from hanging or stretching at lower angles as I have tighter suspensory ligaments which means I can pull my inner dick more


----------



## Barry (Nov 5, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> I got a question about LOT Barry,
> 
> You've wrote that "In some places you’ll feel your dick “tug back” into your body. This is the angle you need to do most of your exercises." Shouldn't this be visa versa? For example I have a high lot at about 10:00 and afaik this means that I'm an easy gainer and I would benefit more from hanging or stretching at lower angles as I have tighter suspensory ligaments which means I can pull my inner dick more



Yes, you're right. 

It's a shame I can't edit the original post.

I too was a high LOT guy. Hence I did a lot of BTC stretches and hanging.


----------



## Romanicus (Nov 5, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> I got a question about LOT Barry,
> 
> You've wrote that "In some places you’ll feel your dick “tug back” into your body. This is the angle you need to do most of your exercises." Shouldn't this be visa versa? For example I have a high lot at about 10:00 and afaik this means that I'm an easy gainer and I would benefit more from hanging or stretching at lower angles as I have tighter suspensory ligaments which means I can pull my inner dick more





Barry said:


> Yes, you're right.
> 
> It's a shame I can't edit the original post.
> 
> I too was a high LOT guy. Hence I did a lot of BTC stretches and hanging.



I'm not sure i understood correctly(specially the "feel your dick 'tug back'") but.. wouldn't doing that make you lose your penile angle?
A downwards pointing penis looks pretty lame tbh (and less hard too, like you have ED or some shit)


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 5, 2019)

any difference in the protocol if youre grower vs shower

also for the all day stretch how do you keep it hidden, is it discrete enough to just hide in regular pants


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 6, 2019)

Romanicus said:


> I'm not sure i understood correctly(specially the "feel your dick 'tug back'") but.. wouldn't doing that make you lose your penile angle?
> A downwards pointing penis looks pretty lame tbh (and less hard too, like you have ED or some shit)



They’re saying that as you keep growing your dick through forcing the ligaments downwards your LOT also decreases. This could mean that your penile angle also lowers, however I think some penile angle can be sacrificed for good length. But since Barry also did bathmate it could counteract the effects through growing tissues under the penis too.

My plan is to grow my penis through lower angle stretches, and if my dick’s angle lowers after I reach the desired length I will start only hitting upper angle stretches for higher angle


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 6, 2019)

Cope tier thread tbh didnt even read


----------



## Barry (Nov 6, 2019)

Heirio said:


> fuckkk i always want to try this shit but it just seems so complicated. im not trying to hide contraptions from my family jfl. are there many exercises i could do with just my hands?



There are but the problem you'll run into is that you need your dick to heal in an extended state to get length gains. 



Cali Yuga said:


> any difference in the protocol if youre grower vs shower
> 
> also for the all day stretch how do you keep it hidden, is it discrete enough to just hide in regular pants



If you're a grower, you might need to get a bit more aroused/warmed up to do the exercises. It shouldn't matter. PE will make you more of a shower over time anyway.

As for the ADS - mine is just a sleeve with a weighted cap. It adds about .25 inches to thickness and maybe an inch to my flaccid length. It's discrete and in any case, it just looks like I have a big flaccid dick - which isn't a problem.

I've had people mention it twice in over a year, and in both cases, they just assumed I had a big dick or my pants were too tight.


Cali Yuga said:


> any difference in the protocol if youre grower vs shower
> 
> also for the all day stretch how do you keep it hidden, is it discrete enough to just hide in regular pants





tylerhunter97 said:


> They’re saying that as you keep growing your dick through forcing the ligaments downwards your LOT also decreases. This could mean that your penile angle also lowers, however I think some penile angle can be sacrificed for good length. But since Barry also did bathmate it could counteract the effects through growing tissues under the penis too.
> 
> My plan is to grow my penis through lower angle stretches, and if my dick’s angle lowers after I reach the desired length I will start only hitting upper angle stretches for higher angle



For what it's worth, angle of my erection hasn't changed. if anything it goes up when I take a rest day. I think this is because of better erection quality and blood flow overall. 

The ligament stretching is a big part of why Ithink I got such good length gains, but dick is bigger overall too, so you're growing all over.

Anyway it hasn't changed and if it did, I'd rather have a 7 inch dick that points slightly downward than a 4.8 inch dick that points upwards.


balding17yomanletcel said:


> Cope tier thread tbh didnt even read



You can cope and browse looksmax with a small dick or read this thread and browse looksmax with a big dick. choice is yours


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 6, 2019)

Barry said:


> There are but the problem you'll run into is that you need your dick to heal in an extended state to get length gains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are right about average penis length then mine is average at 5.5 inches lol so nah i wont risk ED for just few millimeters


----------



## Barry (Nov 6, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> If you are right about average penis length then mine is average at 5.5 inches lol so nah i wont risk ED for just few millimeters



tbf it is average and that's an ok decision. 

But if you do PE correctly then you won't get ED. 

Your choice though. Most guys (like me) have an insecurity about it which makes them waste their time on penis stretching. Not having a big ick made me a mentalcel so PE fixed that


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 6, 2019)

Barry said:


> tbf it is average and that's an ok decision.
> 
> But if you do PE correctly then you won't get ED.
> 
> Your choice though. Most guys (like me) have an insecurity about it which makes them waste their time on penis stretching. Not having a big ick made me a mentalcel so PE fixed that


You do you buddy boyo no hate


----------



## beyourself (Nov 6, 2019)

*To add some, I noticed people @ PE community tend to emphasize the importance of warm-ups before exercises. I'm sure this scares people off doing PE as they assume every exercise you do is dangerous AF and will leave you with a useless dick some day. In fact it's not true, though it could be for some specific exercises.

I've been doing PE for 4 years now and I never ever warmed up until recently. I haven't had any problem with dick whatsoever. More on that, I usually have some sort of "PE iterations" when I go hardcore for some time and then just become too lazy/busy to PE for weeks and sometimes months, and despite that, despite how unused to PE my dick becomes after the stall time, nothing happens when I start again, and when I start I just rush into exercises I do when @ hardcore-mode.

Second, in all the time I've been lurking @ (russian) PE forums I haven't seen any report of someone fucking something up by non-hardcore exercises and tested exercises. I only saw one dude that damaged the dick nerve and as far as I remember it wasn't even during PE session but by accidently smashing his dick when he pounded some girl doggy JFL.

What actually matters is how correctly you do exercises or how you apply the devices. I remember the time when I used extender, I basically just fucking bought it the second day after trying jelqing and soon realized there's something very wrong with the device. It was a chinese ProExtender that had problem with adjusting height of it and had a shitty harness that quickly teared. To counter the first problem, I literally put pieces of different materials to extend the device which led into it being non-adjustable, basically. The second, I used a medical tourniquet which was way thinner than the original harness thus it applied a much greater pressure to my dick's head. Months in, I realized I fucked up sensitivity somehow. (It recovered though.)

So yeah, I know retards @ PSL think PE is bullshit (dunno why), but maybe they read it and fucking decide to try the shit instead of living a dickcel life JFL.*​


Barry said:


> Your choice though. Most guys (like me) have an insecurity about it which makes them waste their time on penis stretching. Not having a big ick made me a mentalcel so PE fixed that


*Man I wish I could use devices. Manual exercises are too damn slow ATM.*​


----------



## madmax (Nov 6, 2019)

Can use a cheaper vacuum pump if you are a poorcel?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 6, 2019)

@Barry

how to avoid hard flaccid cause I had that for a couple months when I first started pe enlargement

that shit scares me bro

some men have had that foryear’s


----------



## Barry (Nov 7, 2019)

madmax said:


> Can use a cheaper vacuum pump if you are a poorcel?



be careful with this...

Vacuum pumping works by putting pressure on your dick. The Bathmate is designed well so you can get the right pressure and there's instant release. You don't want the instant release valve to be shit.

But most cheap pumps are going to mean you don't get right suction or pressure. You can use them and you might get a good one, but you might waste your money on a cheap piece of shit.



Bobbu flay said:


> @Barry
> 
> how to avoid hard flaccid cause I had that for a couple months when I first started pe enlargement
> 
> ...



I've never had it so I can't really tell you anything about this.

What I will say is that my erection quality and general dick health is better than ever from PE. Harder erections, longer lasting ones, flaccid hang and blood flow is much better. Combine it with nofap or cutting down porn and everything should get better. Whenever dick is sore, I do less intense exercises until I get high erection quality again. If at any point you start getting problems, best to scale it back or even stop a few days.

Since I started I've concentrated on not fucking my dick up. So I'm always more careful than reckless.

Like a poster above says though I've never seen anyone injure themselves with general PE stretching or normal bathmate use. It tends to be clamping, hanging loads of weight or like pumping for hours at a time. Some guys can't help themselves


----------



## robtical (Nov 7, 2019)

What size do you want to achieve?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Nov 7, 2019)

Barry said:


> Same principle as you would with a vacuum sleeve and cap and the leg strap - but that's obvious as fuck. So instead, I use a vacuum sleeve with a small weighted cap like you see in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant find the metal caps on ebay..

Can someone send me a link? Or r they called something else?


----------



## Barry (Nov 8, 2019)

robtical said:


> What size do you want to achieve?



don't really know. at first I just wanted to be average. then I wanted to be above average. never thought I'd hit 7 but now I want to hit 7.5. Also, got massive length gains and girth hasn't been as easy. 

current goals are basically 6x5 flaccid (want to be bigger soft than most guys are hard - feel like that's a major flex jfl) 7.5 long and 5.5 girth. Don't really want more girth than that tbh because I plan to run JBW game in Asia and I'm already going to be massive there. 

other than that, overcoming mental issues because I've got a big dick and I'm still high inhib lol


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> I cant find the metal caps on ebay..
> 
> Can someone send me a link? Or r they called something else?



Tbh I just bought them from the xleeve site. Never have found them on ebay, but look sometimes. Will let you know if I find them or if they have another name


----------



## Enlil (Nov 8, 2019)

@Barry what's your cock size sir


----------



## Barry (Nov 8, 2019)

Enlil said:


> @Barry what's your cock size sir



7.4 x 5.2-5.5 depending on when I last pumped


----------



## Enlil (Nov 8, 2019)

Barry said:


> 7.4 x 5.2-5.5 depending on when I last pumped


i don't understand math sorry. how many inches sir


----------



## Barry (Nov 8, 2019)

Enlil said:


> i don't understand math sorry. how many inches sir



what.

7.4 inches long
5.4 inches girth


----------



## Enlil (Nov 8, 2019)

Barry said:


> what.
> 
> 7.4 inches long
> 5.4 inches girth


wtf does that mean you only have 2 inches penis?


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 8, 2019)

Enlil said:


> wtf does that mean you only have 2 inches penis?


stfu stupid cunt you’re not funny


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Nov 9, 2019)

Barry said:


> Tbh I just bought them from the xleeve site. Never have found them on ebay, but look sometimes. Will let you know if I find them or if they have another name


holy shit bro these kits from xleeve are too expensive. does the "starter" one at least come with the weighted cap you use?


----------



## Barry (Nov 10, 2019)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> holy shit bro these kits from xleeve are too expensive. does the "starter" one at least come with the weighted cap you use?



Yeah the xleeve site is a shitload of money. I would just get the weighted caps from there. There's a page where you can buy the accessories. Get the sleeves from ebay. 

I haven't found the weighted caps anywhere else otherwise I'd recommend. Believe me I've looked. but the weighted caps are stainless steel so a one-time investment. the sleeves are better quality than the ebay ones but about 5 times the price. Just go ebay mate


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 11, 2019)

Barry said:


> Yeah the xleeve site is a shitload of money. I would just get the weighted caps from there. There's a page where you can buy the accessories. Get the sleeves from ebay.
> 
> I haven't found the weighted caps anywhere else otherwise I'd recommend. Believe me I've looked. but the weighted caps are stainless steel so a one-time investment. the sleeves are better quality than the ebay ones but about 5 times the price. Just go ebay mate











Stealth Penis Stretcher MALE Enlarger Extender Hanger Pump Enhancer Growth Huge | eBay


Penis enlarger extender tension hanger stretcher. Color: As picture show. AS YOUR CHOICES,PLS CHECK ITS CAREFULLY. Material: Silicone.



www.ebay.co.uk




is this any good i dont have a lot of money and my dick broke my regular extender so are these cheap vacuum ones worth getting?


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> No thanks I’m gonna go with Jerry’s penis enlargement method instead


Bump my funny comment was ignored


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Nov 13, 2019)

If you were to stop doing PE completely at this point how much do u think you would lose?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 13, 2019)

What do you think about my plan? 
15 minutes a day stretching, 5-6 days a week: stretching my dick in all directions for 30 seconds, 3 repetitions 
20 minutes a day jelqing: 50% erection with slow jelqs, about 100 jelqs, later 200 jelqs
10 minutes of bathmate a day

Is this enough? You said most of your gains are from all day stretching. I can't wear a penis extender because I have to change my clothes at work a lot when other guys are there. I could maybe wear an extender for 3 hours in the evening, but even then, a phallosan forte is too expensive.


----------



## ghostboy (Nov 13, 2019)

Before and after?


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

nice thread


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 13, 2019)

Yo Barry. I remember reading on forums that an all day squeeze method like you have with the wrap is good for length but could decrease girth gains. Essentially you’re healing while elongated(+length) but also compressed(-girth). Any thoughts on that?

I’ll probably do it anyway because my girth is solid. I’m 6.75 bpelx5.5mseg. Just started doing bathmate followed by 5-10 minutes of stretching at night and can attest to the temporary girth boost. I should focus on length tho to get to 8x6 before clamping my way to coke can status if I want to. With the above routine at night and 5-10 minutes of stretching in the morning+ads how long do you think it’d take me to get to 8 bpel?


----------



## Barry (Nov 29, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Yo Barry. I remember reading on forums that an all day squeeze method like you have with the wrap is good for length but could decrease girth gains. Essentially you’re healing while elongated(+length) but also compressed(-girth). Any thoughts on that?
> 
> I’ll probably do it anyway because my girth is solid. I’m 6.75 bpelx5.5mseg. Just started doing bathmate followed by 5-10 minutes of stretching at night and can attest to the temporary girth boost. I should focus on length tho to get to 8x6 before clamping my way to coke can status if I want to. With the above routine at night and 5-10 minutes of stretching in the morning+ads how long do you think it’d take me to get to 8 bpel?




Can't say I experienced this. With girth, Bathmate more than makes up for any girth lost due to stretching.

Can't really say how long it'll take you to get to 8 or gains at all; everyone's different.

I would NOT try clamping. seems disproportionately that that's what fucks people's dicks up permanently.



Curious0 said:


> What do you think about my plan?
> 15 minutes a day stretching, 5-6 days a week: stretching my dick in all directions for 30 seconds, 3 repetitions
> 20 minutes a day jelqing: 50% erection with slow jelqs, about 100 jelqs, later 200 jelqs
> 10 minutes of bathmate a day
> ...



Dude if you use a sleeve/weight like I suggested, you can keep it under boxer shorts and it's discrete. If you have to get fully naked, obviously that's a no though. I understand that.

For all the guys that can't where an extender/sleeve, I'd recommend splitting the routine. 

Most of why I got results and other people don't is because I simply don't give my dick a chance to get smaller. that's why it's all day stretching. If you don't have an extender, you want to figure out when you lose temp gains in length and that's when you stretch again. even if it's for a few minutes in the restroom on a work break. key is stretching dick out and keeping it stretched out so it heals that way.



HighTierNormie said:


> Stealth Penis Stretcher MALE Enlarger Extender Hanger Pump Enhancer Growth Huge | eBay
> 
> 
> Penis enlarger extender tension hanger stretcher. Color: As picture show. AS YOUR CHOICES,PLS CHECK ITS CAREFULLY. Material: Silicone.
> ...



cheap vacuum sleeves are fine. I have some that are like $5 from ebay. The cap and leg strap is a bit harder to conceal. It's the weights that cost the money. If you use a strap and cap, they're cheap too but like I say, you have to wear baggier pants to wear all day


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> If you were to stop doing PE completely at this point how much do u think you would lose?



Don't know. if I don't PE for a few days then I go from say 7.5 x 5.5 down to 6.75 x 5.2 or so. 

I dont' know whether that's what it would stay at or whether it'd keep going down. 

IF I get to the point where I am too big, I won't quit PE outright. I'll just go from doing it every day to every other day and then taper off and see what happens. If my dick starts getting smaller, I'll ramp it back up.

Hopefully will get to the point where I can make PE a once a week routine instead of every day once I hit my final gains.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 29, 2019)

Barry can you post the pics of your setup if possible

I’m not from Europe or US so I gotta make my own setup except vacuum sleeve. I want to see how you attach weight to vacuum sleeve since it got nothing to hold. I guess you use a cap, does it carry the weight easily?

I’ll probably see a blacksmith to make the weight and caps jfl


----------



## Barry (Nov 29, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Barry can you post the pics of your setup if possible
> 
> I’m not from Europe or US so I gotta make my own setup except vacuum sleeve. I want to see how you attach weight to vacuum sleeve since it got nothing to hold. I guess you use a cap, does it carry the weight easily?
> 
> I’ll probably see a blacksmith to make the weight and caps jfl



If you get the expensive weight from xleeve, there is no set up it just fits on the end of the sleeve. 

That's why I'm desperate to find where they make them. 

Will take pic of sleeve/weight later.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 29, 2019)

Barry said:


> If you get the expensive weight from xleeve, there is no set up it just fits on the end of the sleeve.
> 
> That's why I'm desperate to find where they make them.
> 
> Will take pic of sleeve/weight later.


I’d want to get from xseleeve but its way too expensive(especially for our money) and the customs fee of my country is also very high

I needa make my own somehow. Thanks waiting for the pic


----------



## ArabIncel (Nov 29, 2019)

Barry said:


> tbf it is average and that's an ok decision.
> 
> But if you do PE correctly then you won't get ED.
> 
> Your choice though. Most guys (like me) have an insecurity about it which makes them waste their time on penis stretching. Not having a big ick made me a mentalcel so PE fixed that



I’m 5.3-5.4 inches NBPEL, 6.3-6.4 inches BPEL (if I press in quite hard could be 6.5), and 4.5 inches in girth midshaft. Maybe slightly lower at 4.4 inches at base. 

How over is it?


----------



## Barry (Nov 29, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> I’m 5.3-5.4 inches NBPEL, 6.3-6.4 inches BPEL (if I press in quite hard could be 6.5), and 4.5 inches in girth midshaft. Maybe slightly lower at 4.4 inches at base.
> 
> How over is it?



not over.

You're average in length. below average in girth. if you have a 1 inch difference between nbpel and bpel you need to cut bodyfat.

you won't be biggest most girls have ever had but you're not tiny either.

If you PEmax you're starting at average so the only way is up. the first inch or so will take you from 40th percentile into the 90th.


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 29, 2019)

ok you penis


----------



## ArabIncel (Nov 29, 2019)

Barry said:


> not over.
> 
> You're average in length. below average in girth. if you have a 1 inch difference between nbpel and bpel you need to cut bodyfat.
> 
> ...



I might be average length (or slightly above) for my race (and, in fact, average girth for my race too), but based on all the studies I’ve seen the average Caucasian penis size is closer to 6 inches NBPEL. Somewhere around 5.75 inches NBPEL I’d say. And for girth it’s around 4.8 inches (midshaft of course). A mass study came out in like 2015 where they concluded the average length is 5.2 inches and the average girth is 4.6 inches (based on combining the data of various other studies). The data they used to gather erect length average only came from like 4 studies (maybe one more that I might be forgetting now). One Indian. One Turkish. One German. And one American. The Indian and Turkish studies reported an average NBPEL of 5.1 and 5 inches respectively. The American one reported at 5 inches NBPEL. The German one 5.7 inches NBPEL. I’ve studied other papers independently as well (papers that weren’t used for this mass study) and the average “white” NBPEL seems to be about 5.75 inches or so (so in line with the German study in question). Take maybe half an inch for Indians (and give maybe half an inch for blacks, though this one is pure speculation on my part). So compared to the average white guy I’m like 0.35-0.45 inches smaller in NBPEL and 0.3-0.4 inches smaller in girth. So overall (taking both length and girth into account) I’m small-ish compared to the average white guy. If I had to guess, compared to whites I’m probably like 25th percentile in penis size (taking both length and girth into account). Taking into account all races maybe 40-50th percentile.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 29, 2019)

Barry said:


> Can't say I experienced this. With girth, Bathmate more than makes up for any girth lost due to stretching.
> 
> Can't really say how long it'll take you to get to 8 or gains at all; everyone's different.
> 
> ...


I'm buying phallosan forte today and will wear it at night (8 hours). Hope that'll work. There's no way I can use it during the day unfortunately.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I'm buying phallosan forte today and will wear it at night (8 hours). Hope that'll work. There's no way I can use it during the day unfortunately.


I think wearing stuff at night is generally considered a bad move


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 29, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I think wearing stuff at night is generally considered a bad move


Not really, it's actually the most efficient. 
You wear loose braces, face pullers, expanders etc. at night


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not really, it's actually the most efficient.
> You wear loose braces, face pullers, expanders etc. at night


Idk homie i just know I’ve read that multiple times before on pe forums


----------



## CaptainButtnaked (Dec 8, 2019)

Can you link what devices you personally use. This is too overwhelming, where the fuck do you even start?


----------



## Barry (Dec 27, 2019)

CaptainButtnaked said:


> Can you link what devices you personally use. This is too overwhelming, where the fuck do you even start?



sorry man been away a while.

there's not much equipment jfl.

I use xsleeve weights (fucking expensive but they fit in sleeve and its discrete



Autoextender Penis Enlargement Device



I use cheap sleeves off ebay:









Male Enlargement Vacuum Penis-Extender Belt Hanging Enhancement Pump Stretcher | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Male Enlargement Vacuum Penis-Extender Belt Hanging Enhancement Pump Stretcher at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





And I use a bathmate hercules:









Bathmate Hercules


With real, lasting improvements for sexual power and erection quality, the Bathmate Hercules has made a genuine difference for users around the world - discover the original hydropump.




bathmatedirect.com





that's it basically for equipment


----------



## CaptainButtnaked (Dec 28, 2019)

Barry said:


> sorry man been away a while.
> 
> there's not much equipment jfl.
> 
> ...


Followed the same route with equipment. What did you use as weight when hanging?


----------



## zeno (Jan 15, 2020)

pe guys are the most talented larpers


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 15, 2020)

zeno said:


> pe guys are the most talented larpers


Reputation 11 
Die greycel


----------



## zeno (Jan 16, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Reputation 11
> Die greycel


too low effort buddy boyo


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 29, 2020)

beyourself said:


> *To add some, I noticed people @ PE community tend to emphasize the importance of warm-ups before exercises. I'm sure this scares people off doing PE as they assume every exercise you do is dangerous AF and will leave you with a useless dick some day. In fact it's not true, though it could be for some specific exercises.
> 
> I've been doing PE for 4 years now and I never ever warmed up until recently. I haven't had any problem with dick whatsoever. More on that, I usually have some sort of "PE iterations" when I go hardcore for some time and then just become too lazy/busy to PE for weeks and sometimes months, and despite that, despite how unused to PE my dick becomes after the stall time, nothing happens when I start again, and when I start I just rush into exercises I do when @ hardcore-mode.
> 
> ...


so how many mms you gain overall?


----------



## beyourself (May 4, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> so how many mms you gain overall?


*Between 3 cm (optimistic) and 2 cm (anti-copious).
Doesn't sound that impressive, but:
1. "few millimeters of a bone..."
2. I didn't do dogshit, statistically*​


----------



## Acnno (May 4, 2020)

nelson said:


>


This.


----------



## Schnauser (May 4, 2020)

I had a decent starting point 8.4" (21.3cm) BPEL I've done manual stretches, and all day stretching for a few years I never actually check progress in terms of length but I checked the other day and I have gained a total of........0mm! Waste of time for me I was really hoping to get to get a 9.5" anaconda I think some people out just doesn't work for.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 4, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'll come back and read it once you are no longer greycel.


It seems as though this day will never come


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 4, 2020)

Schnauser said:


> I had a decent starting point 8.4" (21.3cm) BPEL I've done manual stretches, and all day stretching for a few years I never actually check progress in terms of length but I checked the other day and I have gained a total of........0mm! Waste of time for me I was really hoping to get to get a 9.5" anaconda I think some people out just doesn't work for.


Why did you want to start PE at that size? Was your fatpad too thick or you just wanted more size for ego, size queens etc?

If you haven't followed a strict routine and just did stretching whenever it came to your mind its possible that you've toughened your tunica/ligaments etc. which with time limited your gains and caused your penis to retract more after PE sessions. Because even the worst gainers make minimal gains like 0.5-1cm in few years with PE


----------



## Schnauser (May 4, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Why did you want to start PE at that size? Was your fatpad too thick or you just wanted more size for ego, size queens etc?
> 
> If you haven't followed a strict routine and just did stretching whenever it came to your mind its possible that you've toughened your tunica/ligaments etc. which with time limited your gains and caused your penis to retract more after PE sessions. Because even the worst gainers make minimal gains like 0.5-1cm in few years with PE


I'm not fat so not that (not completely lean either). I think I just liked the idea of going from above average to potentially exceptional. Thinking about it now it was probably around the time I started to Norwood significantly and lose looks so I'd say probably ego related, I think everyone likes the idea there's something special about them. I might give it another go would like to get close to 9 but the idea of someone finding my stretcher fills me with dread!


----------



## Schnauser (May 5, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Why did you want to start PE at that size? Was your fatpad too thick or you just wanted more size for ego, size queens etc?
> 
> If you haven't followed a strict routine and just did stretching whenever it came to your mind its possible that you've toughened your tunica/ligaments etc. which with time limited your gains and caused your penis to retract more after PE sessions. Because even the worst gainers make minimal gains like 0.5-1cm in few years with PE


Why would stretching as and when cause toughened ligaments but following a routine cause gains?


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 5, 2020)

Schnauser said:


> Why would stretching as and when cause toughened ligaments but following a routine cause gains?


Because in a normal routine you're going to keep making gains and also your ligs/tunica get toughened with time, that's why you get most of your gains at first months then it gets slower and slower with time. Also as penis is forced, it starts to retract itself which is called = turtling (this kills your gains as Barry talked about)

If you force your penis for 2 months and stop now your penis is tougher then it was before, so next time you start it will require more force for the same effect. That's also why as time goes people increase the weight when they do hanging


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> no dick size for your face


teracope




@rightfulcel


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> teracope
> View attachment 599868
> 
> @rightfulcel


what?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> what?


big dick = vocel


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Aug 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> teracope
> View attachment 599868
> 
> @rightfulcel


The dick pill and driver licence pill really do reascend the black pill. It honestly needs another forum altogether.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 18, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> The dick pill and driver licence pill really do reascend the black pill. It honestly needs another forum altogether.


and idiots still deny it, calling it "unoriginal"


----------



## joeveniro (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice post OP.
Did what i couldnt do cause im a lazy fuck and unexperienced;
Thinking about going back to PE to gain some girth and 1/2cm, luckily i will nail it o.O


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 23, 2022)

Barry said:


> *Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide*
> 
> A lot of people on .co and looksmax have asked me about how I got my penis enlargement gains and how they can stop worrying about their small penis and start carrying around a big dick.
> I started Penis enlargement sometime in 2018. I want to say it was the summer but I don’t remember. I started PE because honestly I was sick of being anxious about my dick size. Penis size is largely a mental thing. If you have a small dick and you watch too much porn you won’t believe me anyway. Most porn dicks are between 6-8 inches. Actual averages for men are between 4.5-6 inches. If you’re Asian, that’s smaller. Blacks are slightly larger on average than whites, but it’s about quarter of an inch or so. BBC meme is mostly shit. I don’t know the exact figures, because I don’t care. I’m white and I only care about ascending myself.
> ...


Mirin guide. Love the effort


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 23, 2022)

Barry said:


> *Barry’s Penis Enlargement Guide*
> 
> A lot of people on .co and looksmax have asked me about how I got my penis enlargement gains and how they can stop worrying about their small penis and start carrying around a big dick.
> I started Penis enlargement sometime in 2018. I want to say it was the summer but I don’t remember. I started PE because honestly I was sick of being anxious about my dick size. Penis size is largely a mental thing. If you have a small dick and you watch too much porn you won’t believe me anyway. Most porn dicks are between 6-8 inches. Actual averages for men are between 4.5-6 inches. If you’re Asian, that’s smaller. Blacks are slightly larger on average than whites, but it’s about quarter of an inch or so. BBC meme is mostly shit. I don’t know the exact figures, because I don’t care. I’m white and I only care about ascending myself.
> ...


age?


----------

